# 35 Gallon tank- unique fish that won't outgrow the tank



## FishyMama79 (Aug 14, 2008)

My wonderful friend has decided to give me his 35 gallon tank. I really want an impressive fish or two to put in it, but don't know what. He housed a pirahna in it. I want it to be a freshwater since I don't have any experience with saltwater. I was thinking about one really big impressive fish or a group of medium unique fish that won't outgrow the tank. Anyone have any ideas?:idea:


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

How about some type of gourami and a few schools of tetras?

Or, you could get a few Roseline Sharks. They are a little hard to find, apparently endangered, and quite expensive, but they are striking.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

South American Leaffish come to mind. I've heard they can be hard to feed anything other than live foods, and they'd be better off as a species tank. I'm not sure how much experience you have, but it's worth considering. (I've always wanted them .)

A similarly behavioured fish is the Purple Spotted Gudgeon. Again medium sized, predatory toward smaller fish, but has interesting colours and behaviour. Although, I've only ever seen one at an lfs. (I've also wanted these .)

Those are just a couple suggestions. Hopefully that helps, so I'll stop throwing my dream fish at you


----------



## FishyMama79 (Aug 14, 2008)

I saw the leaffish today when I was browsing at the fish store. They are beautiful! Of course the guy at the store knew absolutely nothing about them, so now I am going to do some research on them and see if they would be a good match for me.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

L-46.......l-114.....l-24.......l-25.....l-14


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

A pair of Kribensis!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Maybe some Rainbows?
Congo tetras?
How about big spectacular killies like Blue Gularis?


----------



## fishboy689 (Jul 16, 2008)

Maybe one blood parrot cichlid?


----------



## FishyMama79 (Aug 14, 2008)

The blood parrots are gorgeous, but unfortunately the only ones I can find in town have been dyed ( I have narrowed it down to either a Blue Gularis, a
pair of Kribensis (sooo cute), or a few blue dwarf gouramis. I was also checking out the dragon goby. Anyone know anything about them?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Dragon Gobies are a bit of a pain. The need brackish water and feed by sifting the substrate. Plus, they don't DO much, and just sit around most of the time.


----------

